# Job Oppprtunities



## Farah Khairuddin

Im interested to work in UAE especially Abu Dhabi and Dubai..can someone here recommend me on how i could apply one...tq


----------



## BedouGirl

Start by reading our stickies then come back and ask more formed questions. For example, you don't even say what it is that you do for a living. How can you expect anyone to make any recommendations or suggestions if you don't give them information? Once you've done your research, you'll know better what to ask and people will be able to help you.


----------



## Farah Khairuddin

Im currently working in oil and gas company in Malaysia with solid total of 7 years of experiences in Supply Chain Mangement (procurement, purchase, buyer, project tender secretary). The reason im so actively looking for a job in UAE because my fiancee is working at ADNOC Abu Dhabi and we decided to get married by early of next year.

For us having a long distance relationship is not an easy especially in early age of marriage. We believe that husband and wife should stay together to enjoy the sweets of marriage. 

Since he wanted to get working exposure especially for Engineering experiences with Middle East Oil Field, it may takes sometime for us to stay at UAE. 

While to make this realistic, I need to get a job so I could materialized the wishes to stay together after married.


----------



## Franko84

What was your role in your previous job? What are you expecting for a salary?


----------



## syahhizal

I am also interested on working in UAE.. For information, Im a Software Engineer in Certification Authority (Digital Signatures) from Malaysia with total 3 years experiences. 

I'm interested on IT job role, perhaps maybe IT Engineer, Systems Analyst or System Administrator.

My expecting salary is at least 4000 USD per month since I'm married but have no child as my dependant, only my wife. 

So did anyone have any recommendation, suggestion for me on how to get a work at UAE? Thank you.


----------

